# Probotix Question



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Does Probotix have a controller that uses any port type newer and more modern than a parallel port? USB maybe or Ethernet? I really am leaning towards Probotix but I'll have to buy one of their kits and build it in increments due to finances. I'd also like to keep it all Probotix for support but could go a different route on the electronics if I can get a better interface. My laptop doesn't even have a parallel port.


Edit: I'd also like a plug and play turnkey solution. Don't really care to build my own as I don't have the time to troubleshoot all the issues that would no doubt come up if I were to attempt it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't work for Probotix, but I do have/oversee three of their CNCs. My advice is to email [email protected] with your question. Give them a day or two to respond. If that doesn't get you the answers you want then they have a phone number you can call: PROBOTIX? Support

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My Probotix computer came with 6 USB ports on it.

HJ


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> My Probotix computer came with 6 USB ports on it.
> 
> HJ


How about the connection from where that computer plugs into the machine controller? That's a LPT port right?

Got an email sent off 4D. Hoping they reply with good news.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

There was a teaser posted on their facebook page showing a new controller that had a USB port along with a LPT1 port. When the question was asked they responded that either route could control the controller. implied to me that Mach3/4 from a winPC might be able to run the controller over USB.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm hoping they have something along these lines.

Ethernet SmoothStepper | CNCRouterParts


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Got the email reply from Len. 

He said they were offering a USB option up until this past January, that they had to quit supporting it due to constant software updates causing instability and it sounds like they just could support it due to all of the problems. He went on to say that linuxCNC was the only platform stable enough to be considered reliable enough for a CNC controller. Interesting. I guess I may be stuck with an old tower case running things for a little while.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The PC they include with their pre-assembled models (Comet/Asteroid/Meteor/Nebula) is available for $249 with LinuxCNC already installed.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it was worth it. That's one reason I went with Probotix.

HJ

Likes to keep things simple


----------

